# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  قرار جمهوري بتعيين 271 من معاوني النيابة الإدارية

## د وائل رفعت

أصدر الرئيس حسني مبارك قرارا جمهوريا بتعيين 271 معاونا جديدا بالنيابة الإدارية . وذلك من خريجي كليات الحقوق والشريعة والقانون دفعة 2007.
وصرح المستشار سمير البدوي رئيس هيئة النيابة الادارية ان المعاونين الجدد من الحاصلين علي تقدير جيد تراكمي .. وأنهم اجتازوا اختبارات رفيعة المستوي .
وصرحت المستشار نجوي الصادق المهدي نائب رئيس هيئة النيابة الادارية بأن المعاونين الجدد سوف يؤدون اليمين القانونية خلال أيام أمام المستشار ممدوح برعي وزير العدل وبحضور المستشار سمير البدوي رئيس هيئة النيابة الادارية . يتم بعدها الحاقهم بالنيابات المختلفة . وفيما يلي اسماء المعاونين الجدد يمني عبدالخالق وأيمن فاروق وبسمة عبدالوهاب ومحمد علي واحمد مصطفي وسعاد  غانم ورشاد خالد وبسمة جمال وفاطمة عيسي وايناس عمرو واحمد سيد وسناء سامي وفهمي حسين وفاطمة عاطف واحمد عادل وعبدالعزيز محمود وأحمد عويس وسارة مختار ورباب محمد ومحمد عبدالرءوف وسارة حسين وهدي عبدالسميع وأسماء أبوالعلا .و محمد رمضان ورمضان امام ومحمود عبدالقادر وعلي محمد عبدالرحمن واحمد خليل واحمد رياض ومحمد احمد امام والسيد ثروت ومحمد عبدالرحمن وهشام جمال الدين ومني احمد واحمد كمال وعلا محمد وريهام سعيد ونسمة مصطفي وحسناء صفوت وعبدالعزيز جمال عبدالعزيز وعبدالله محمود وليلي جمال وفاطمة الزهراء نجاح ووليد أحمد ومحمود ابراهيم ومها خليل ومحمد حسين وهند عبدالوهاب واحمد عبدالرحمن وولاء عبدالرازق وجاذبية ايمن ومروة سمير وهند محمود وهيام احمد وعبير حمدي وايمان محمد ونهي اسماعيل ولبني محمد و ( *غادة محمد*) ونوران شكري ومحمود احمد ومريام عزت وشيماء اسماعيل وأميرة مجاهد واحمد عبدالفتاح وندي عبدالمنعم ومنال جاسر ودينا البدري ومنة الله وريهام محمد ونهي مصطفي وياسمين صبحي وريهام صلاح ومحمد جمال وبسمة جمال وغادة حسين وشيماء محمد ورامي عبدالله وبهاء عبدالحميد ومها فتحي وامل محمد وسامية سيد زكي وولاء محمد محمد واحمد مصطفي وغادة حسام ومروة عبدالرحمن ومروة احمد ورانيا رضا وايمان احمد وسالي بدر واسراء محمود وهند محمد وفاتن احمد ونيفين سامي واحمد عبدالحكيم وايمان جعفر ورانا عفيفي ومحمد مصطفي وامنية عزت وانطانيوس لطفي ومحمد عبدالحميد ونورهان طه وعمرو عبدالفتاح واميرة محمد وهالة متولي ورنا الفضالي وداليا يحيي وشيماء ناجح وراندة محمد وشيماء اسماعيل وريهام احمد وسعاد محمد وزينب احمد ونهي محمد وشيماء ماهر وكريستين صموئيل وعمرو سامي مصطفي وشيرين عبدالرحيم وايمان محمود وشيرين محمد وعبدالعزيز الشبراوي وفاطمة الزهراء نجيب وهدي جلال الدين واسماء عبدالكريم وهناء سيد ورنا ايمن ومها محمد وولاء عبدالنبي واماني منير وسلوي محيي الدين وبسمة أحمد وسوزان السيد وهيدي ابراهيم ومحمود عبدالمنعم وهالة حامد ونهي فاروق ورحاب السيد وايناس عطية ومروة علي ونورهان زكريا ومروة فاروق ورشا صلاح وحسين السيد وليورا اكمل واللواء سعيد عواد ونرمين محمد ونهلة انس وامنية نجاتي ونهال جمال الدين ومها جمال وسحر جمال وسوزان جمال ووليد محمد والحسناء علي والشيماء فرحان ونرمين عبدالعزيز وولاء مصطفي واحمد اسماعيل وسماء اسماعيل ونيرة زكريا ورشا سمير وايمان عبدالله ومي احمد واسلام عبدالجواد وسارة ابراهيم ومحمد عطف وايمان سمير ونوران توفيق وزينب حسني ورحمة عبدالجليل وهاني عبدالرحيم وأميرة حسن وزينب عبدالمنعم واسماعيل عبداله وريهام محمد ونيرة محمد ونسرين نصر الدين وسارة السعودي ومني عز الدين وسارة الحسيني وشيماء جلال ورضوي راضي وسالم صلاح الدين وياسمين عبدالناصر وعائشة سيد وغادة صلاح الدين ودعاء محمد وسارة عبدالمنعم ومروة ممدوح ومي ابراهيم ومصطفي محمد ومها السيد وعلا قدري احمد ومحمد عرفة وسارة رفعت وسوزي محمد ونهي عبدالله وامنية يوسف واسلام محمد وشيماء عمر وامني صلاح الدين وخالد محمد علي ودينا محمد علي وسارة بليغ  ورانيا محمد وفاتن خضر وفاطمة حسين واماني رضا وصفاء محمد وراندا بكير وشيماء يسري ومحمد سيد وريهام محمد ونهي محمد ويمني اسماعيل ويمني محمد وفيروز نبيل ونسرين محمد ودينا عبدالحميد وامينة محمد وشيماء عبدالفتاح وعزة محمد وولاء محمد وهديل علي وشريهان صلاح ودينا محمد وهاني محمد وهند احمد واميرة فوزي محمد عبدالله واميرة سالم وايمان محمود ومعتز ابراهيم وسارة اسماعيل والاء مصطفي واسماء حامد واحمد مصطفي ونورا سليم وهبة احمد وغادة مصطفي وسمير محمد وندا محمد وريهام محمود وهبة شوقي ونسرين مصطفي وايمان فوزي وهناء عبدالله ونهال محمدي وزينب محمد وابتسام احمد وفاطمة الزهراء سامي وابتسام حسن ومحمد سلامة وسوسن عبدالوهاب وشيماء عبدالصمد وايمان حسن ومحمد صبري وسماح زكي وشيماء محمد وايمان علي ونهي عبدالناصر وداليا ثابت وعمرو مصطفي وهبة علي ونسمة عبدالناصر ومي عبدالمجيد وداليا احمد ومي عبدالفتاح ورنا محمد وزينب منصور .- جريدة الأخبار المصرية - 17-2-2010
[/align][fieldset=الف مليون مبروك][/fieldset]

----------


## هدهد الزمالك

شكررررررررررا يا دكتور والله على الخبر

ممكن اسال حضرتك سؤال

حضرتك دكتور في ايه

----------


## خالد2007

بداية أحب أشكر كل اللى في المنتدى
يارودنى استفسار من د/شيماء
هل من الممكن أن نعرف النسب المئوية الحاصل عليها كل شخص من المعينين الجدد بهيئة النيابة الادارية حتى يتسنى لمن يرغب فى تقديم التظلم من القرار ذلك ومن ثم رفع دعوى الطعن فى القرار
وشكراً أتمنى ان تكون الإجابة وفق ما اتمنى

----------

